# 1ST Time Fatty......



## mstebner1 (May 18, 2015)

So I tried my 1st Fatty-- I went Italian style. Sweet sausage meat, roasted peppers, oregano, basil, and mozzarella. Covered in a bacon weave(1st time also)












1st.jpg



__ mstebner1
__ May 18, 2015


















1.5.jpg



__ mstebner1
__ May 18, 2015






Here it is ready to go.













2nd.jpg



__ mstebner1
__ May 18, 2015






3.5hrs in the Weber Kettle using the Smokenator. Stayed around 260 and I used Cherry Wood.













3rd.jpg



__ mstebner1
__ May 18, 2015






And the finished product.













4th.jpg



__ mstebner1
__ May 18, 2015






I have it say it was very good. I could have seasoned it a bit more as it was a little plain, but very cool to do.
Enjoy, Mike


----------



## crazymoon (May 20, 2015)

M1, good looking fattie,well done !


----------



## mstebner1 (May 20, 2015)

Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## chef willie (May 20, 2015)

good looking fatty....nice weave job....endless possibilities with those.....good job.....Willie


----------



## mstebner1 (May 20, 2015)

Thanks Willie. Have to say it was very cool to do.


----------



## boykjo (May 21, 2015)

Nice fattie...... I moved your thread from the sausage forum to the fattie forum.............


----------



## mstebner1 (May 21, 2015)

Thanks Boykjo! and thanks for putting my post in the right spot!


----------



## billyj571 (May 24, 2015)

AWESOME job


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2015)

Nice Fatty   Looks Great  

Gary


----------



## mstebner1 (May 26, 2015)

Thanks Billy!


----------



## mstebner1 (May 26, 2015)

Thanks Gary!


----------



## bigd3077 (May 26, 2015)

Looks great. I can't wait to try one myself....


----------

